# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [XI] Cartographie, Mapinfo,etc. Votre experience

## tatayoyo

Je n'ai pas trouv de sujet relatif a cette question.
Je voudrais avoir votre experience quand a l'utilisation des cartes sous crystal?
Avez vous deja utilis une representation d'indicateurs sur des cartes, hormis les cartes qui sont deja integres avec crystal (France, europe, monde...etc).

Je sais qu'il faut crer le fond de carte sous Mapinfo, puis importer la carte dans crystal. J'avais essay a une epoque de le faire, mais sans succs (je crois que je n'avais pas la bonne version de MApinfo)

Est ce que quelqu'un a une experience sur ce sujet ?

----------


## habasque

salut tatayoyo !
peut tre vaut t-il mieux que tu te rencardes sur les forums SIG des sites WEB:
http://www.forumsig.org et http://georezo.net
a+

----------


## tatayoyo

Petit mise a jour pour ceux qui veulent ajouter des fonds de carte mapinfo  utiliser avec crystal report.
L'assistant Expert carte ne propose aux utilisateurs qu'un nombre limit de cartes (grand pays industrialiss, grande capitales mondiale...Etc). si vous voulez ajouter votre propre carte  ce stock de carte, voici comment faire :

- Vous devez disposer de votre fond de carte sous Mapinfo, et faire un export de cette carte en cliquant enregistrer sous et choisissant comme type "Mapinfo version 2.x"
- Puis, vous devez crer un geoset. Dans "Tools/
Mapx Geoset utility / save Mapx Geoset As". La aussi, choisissez comme version  "Pre 4.0 (3.0,2.0,1.0)" (Note: si Mapx Geoset utility n'apparait pas dans le menu, installez le module en cliquant sur Tool/Tool manager)

Vous obtenez alors un fichier .gst.

Vous avez alors au total 6 fichiers :
.gst
.id
.ind
.map
.tab
.dat

prenez ces fichiers, copiez les dans "C:\Program Files\Business Objects\MapInfo MapX\Maps"

Puis lancer le programme C:\Program Files\Business Objects\MapInfo MapX\Program\Migm30.exe

inscrire la table avec le fichier .tab et ajouter aussi le fichier .gst.

Apres ca, relancez Crystal, et voyez si le choix de votre nouvelle carte apparait dans l'assistant ajout de carte.
Sinon, le probleme provient surement du format du fichier .gst.
Voici le format de mon fichier .gst, que j'ai du bidouiller apres qu'il ai t gener par Mapinfo, sinon crystal ne le reconnaissait pas et ne faisait pas apparaitre la nouvelle carte parmis les choix de l'assisant carte. Pour bidouiller le fichier, je me suis inspir des autres .gst present avec les cartes prinstall avec crystal.



```

```

toute cette manipulation a chez moi t faite en utilisant Mapinfo Pro version Demo.

----------


## toanto

Salut tatayoyo,

Je suis pass par les mmes tatonnements que toi et j'en suis arriv au mme point. Dsol de ne pas t'avoir rpondu plus tt mais je viens juste de m'inscrire sur le forum.

Comme tu as dja pu t'en rendre compte, trs peu de fonctionnalits de MapInfo sont reprises dans Crystal. Je ne sais pas l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire, mais tu obtiendras des cartes beaucoup plus complexes et sexy en les ralisant directement dans MapInfo.

Sinon, je suis intress de savoir quelles sont les couches tu as dja pu raliser ? pour completer les tables standard relativement incompletes de Crystal, et la manire dont tu t'y es pris.

Pour ma part, j'ai cr une table des villes de France  partir d'un fichier contenant leurs coordonnes gographiques en utilisant la fonction "Crer points" de MapInfo. Je vais faire prochainement de mme pour quelques pays d'Europe et aussi les dpartements et rgions franaises.

Si nos besoins se recoupent, nous pourrions peut tre changer nos travaux ?

----------


## tatayoyo

je ne suis pas un expert de mapinfo, moi j'utilise des cartes mapinfo qui ont deja t cres par des cartographes, et cela concerne une petite rgion d'un pays d'afrique.

j'ai aussi des problemes pour personnaliser le look de mes couches dans crystal.
j'essaye de personnaliser le fichier GST qui accompagne mes couches dans le serveur mapx de crystal, mais je n'arrive pas par exemple a modifier les couleurs de mes couches, a modifier comme je le souhaite la taille des etiquettes...etc
Si quelqu'un connais...

----------

